# Iseki TK532 workshop and service manual



## rmakowski (May 27, 2016)

Guys, new to the forum so please bear with me.

I have just purchased a used Iseki TK 532 tractor.

Where can i go to locate a workshop and service manual for this.

If someone could direct me, it would be much appreciated.

thanks 

richard


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Richard, welcome to the forum.

Finding a service/repair manual for your Iseki TK532 tractor is going to be difficult. 

I've read in several places on the internet that a Massey Ferguson 1250 tractor (built by Iseki) is the same as a TK532. I cannot verify this to be correct, but they may be similar. Check it out.


----------



## rmakowski (May 27, 2016)

Thanks Harvey,

Appreciate the feedback. Will go on the hunt.

Best

richard


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Manuals for a MF 1250 are readily available from internet sources. Ebay should also have a good selection.


----------



## rmakowski (May 27, 2016)

*Iseki TK 532 manuals*

Guys, 

Found a very useful link where you can download the manual for the above and others for free.

http://www.ransomesjacobsen.com/europe-manuals

trust it will be of use


best

rjm


----------

